# Why would 10.1.1.1/24 router communicate to 10.1.1.2/8 host?



## kytx (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi all! I am just confused over the fact that a router configured with 10.1.1.1 address (assuming it's got 255.255.255.0 mask) can communicate to a PC connected to one of it's LAN ports and manually setup to have 10.1.1.2/8 address. I was sure that since these are two different subnets they won't see each other. But they do and searched wiki and just googled to see why, but with no success. A friend of my friend says something about 'same range' but it makes little sense to me.

I just need a good article about it or a crystall clear explanation, because I feel my understanding of IP is not as good as I used to believe. So, I need your help people to fill this gap, please.


----------



## tjsummers51l (Jan 27, 2013)

the 10.1.1.1/24 subnet is in the 10.1.1.2/8 subnet. change the 10.1.1.2/8 to a /24 subnet.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

/24 = 10.1.1.0 - 10.1.1.255

/8 =10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255

Notice the /8 includes the /24 ip range?


----------



## kytx (Feb 20, 2013)

So, generally speaking, if there are two subnets A and B and their ranges have an unempty intersection and there are two hosts a and b in each subnet and each of the hosts' addresses is within the range intersection, the hosts will be able to communicate. Is that correct?


----------



## kytx (Feb 20, 2013)

Just to illustrate what I mean:

A range: [...............................a............................................a2...................]
B range: [................b..................]

a and b can see each other, right?

then, the other thing is: what will be the relationship of a2 and b? Can a2 ping b?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you do some online research between subnetting and supernetting. Once you understand the difference between the two I think the pieces will fall in place for you.


----------

